

Ask HN: what are some innovative new text editors? - sdegutis

The two big ones are Emacs and Vim, but as with all popular projects, I&#x27;m sure there are clones and rewrites and forks that are very innovative, useful, and interesting, but that haven&#x27;t gained much traction because there&#x27;s just not enough incentive for most individuals to switch away from the editor we already know. What are some such editors? (Specifically, only free&#x2F;gratis ones.)
======
derivagral
A friend of mine had (is having?) a fling with Acme [1]. He's currently
working on making his spinoff web-based to leverage CodeMirror and make things
prettier. In his words: "it's a prettier acme in javascript with more
automatic terminal integration".

I'm trying to get him to release the source, but he'll never think it is
'ready'. Hopefully Acme's interesting enough for now.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_%28text_editor%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_%28text_editor%29)

------
johncoltrane
I find dex [1] interesting.

[1] [https://github.com/tihirvon/dex](https://github.com/tihirvon/dex)

------
ezisezis
Look at LightTable.

